# New Doctor in town



## Steerpike (Jul 16, 2017)

Jodie Whittaker is Doctor Who?s Thirteenth Doctor - The Verge

Definitely interested in watching. I haven't seen any of the show past the first Capaldi episode, not because of anything wrong with Capaldi but because I couldn't take Moffat's atrocious writing anymore.


----------



## Devor (Jul 16, 2017)

My only real comment here is that you can see how they've been seeding this throughout Capaldi's run as the Doctor, whereas before, looking only at the current series where we almost never see any other Time Lords, it may have been a bit more out of nowhere.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jul 17, 2017)

There were people that hated Ghostbusters for having "females" in the lead roles and because it was a mediocre film [okay but not a patch on the original]. Some people will hate the new Doctor Who because it isn't the way they want it to look.
Nothing wrong with the acting in the last series but it has been pretty poor. Hopefully the new line up [Doctor, Companion, Writers, and Show runner] will be a bit of a reboot. It is just about the only show that you can reboot every few years and no one really notices.
Some of us are still trying to get over there being 13+ Doctors.
Back, when they were still making it all up on the fly, there were supposed to be only 9 regenerations per Time Lord, when the series got rebooted this was quietly changed to 12 and now even that has been dropped.
As for Daleks


Reaver said:


> Why the hell are they so afraid of the Daleks?


They used to be tough. And very inhuman. One Dalek, alone, terrified the first of the new Doctors. One... Now they are MotW.


Reaver said:


> Why haven't they gotten a tech or cgi makeover?


and


Reaver said:


> Why haven't they made them cooler looking?


They did about 3-4 years ago. They looked like the colourful plastic toys that they were destined to be made in to. They looked chunky,heavy, ungainly and were widely derided. And seemingly quietly dropped.
The trouble with "cool"-now is that it looks dated in a year or two. I like that the Daleks look like something not thought up by a 20-something with a 3D modelling package. 
And yes for the rest. They are very flawed. But if they were as good as they were supposed to be, all they'd ever do is nuke a place as they are supposed to the most radiation resistant race in the Who-inverse. And then they'd send in Road-Rollers.


----------



## Russ (Jul 17, 2017)

I am very pleased to see a female doctor, I think it will turn out great.

Now all we need is Idris Elba as Bond.

And on another issue..Daleks have been hovering from quite some time.

The reason that they have not made Daleks look cooler?  Because they already are.


----------



## Gryphos (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm not too familiar with Jodie Whitaker, but I liked her in _Attack the Block_, so I'm very pleased with this choice. But what really excites me about next season is the fact that Steven Moffat isn't in charge anymore. That guy's writing pisses me off to no ends, and I will always see the past few seasons as nothing short of an utter waste of Peter Capaldi's talent. It should also be noted that he's particularly bad when it comes to writing female characters, so I can only imagine what next season would be like with him in charge.


----------



## Gryphos (Jul 17, 2017)

Russ said:
			
		

> Now all we need is Idris Elba as Bond.



I will never not support this idea. Though I worry that he might be getting a bit old to be Bond now.


----------



## Mythopoet (Jul 19, 2017)

Has anyone seen this? It's pretty hilarious.


----------

